
Facebook considers letting users add a tip jar to make money from posts - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/19/11455840/facebook-tip-jar-partner-program-monetization
======
pmlnr
For those who make a living, this is good news; for the internet, this is one
more papercut, closing to the 1000.

